# no proto!



## hypoch

Zdravím všechny,

existuje tento vtip: Jeden chlap říká druhému: "Víš, jaký je rozdíl mezi policajtem a blbcem?" Zpoza rohu se vynoří policajt s obuškem a hrozivě říká: "Tak jaký, jaký?" A chlap na to: "Žádný" A policajt: "No proto!"

Nenapadá někoho, jak by se "no proto!" dalo přeložit do angličtiny a němčiny (případně i španělštiny a italštiny)?

Díky


----------



## Mori.cze

Nenapadá mě nic lepšího než That's better


----------



## Cautus

Já bych tam klidně viděl i Mothypythonovské: _*You are lucky!*_
Nebo ne?

_Cautus_


----------



## demiurgum

V ruštině tohle «no proto!» zní «ну, то-то же!». V ukrajinštině «отож-бо!». V angličtině není žádný vhodný lexém, proto je třeba vůbec změnit strukturu věty, jejíž význam chceme zachovat. Například:
A guy to his pal: „Do you know the difference between cops and clots?” A cop (menacing): “Well?” A guy (scared): “I don’t know” A cop: “You bet you don’t!”


----------

